# OPC debate ENDED



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 24, 2006)

I saw this note on the PresbyteriansOPC forum just now; time is central time. Presentation of the report began 30 minutes ago.


> --- In [email protected], "ARPontier" &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:
> 
> Group,
> 
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 24, 2006)

The latest update.


> --- In [email protected], "ARPontier" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Group,
> 
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 24, 2006)

Latest.


> --- In [email protected], "ARPontier" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Group,
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 24, 2006)

I am very interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 24, 2006)

Latest is lunch. Debate will resume as noted below. I have no idea what the resolution wording and changed wording is; anyone?


> --- In [email protected], "ARPontier" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 24, 2006)

There is a running daily report on the OPC website, but nothing posted for today yet.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 24, 2006)

Only news since the above: Dr. Fesko moved to adopt the report rather than adopt it for study.


> --- In [email protected], "BAHarvey" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> --- In [email protected], "iamajwebb" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 24, 2006)

The latest below.


> --- In [email protected], "BAHarvey" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> --- In [email protected], "aes422" <[email protected]>
> wrote:
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 24, 2006)

Correction below.


> --- In [email protected], "BAHarvey" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> --- In [email protected], "BAHarvey" <[email protected]>
> wrote:
> ...


----------



## Laura (Jun 24, 2006)

Chris, do you know anything else? I'm supposed to be tracking down info for a friend who's without Internet access and very interested to know what's going on...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laura_
> Chris, do you know anything else? I'm supposed to be tracking down info for a friend who's without Internet access and very interested to know what's going on...



There has been no further update on the OPC list.


----------



## Laura (Jun 24, 2006)

All right, thanks.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2006)

A report of what transpired for yesterday is now at the opc.org website. The report went back to committee and will come back sometime before the GA is over I guess.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is the latest posted to the OPC forum. 


> --- In [email protected], "ARPontier" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> Group,
> 
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you so much Chris for these updates. I was speaking to Pastor David King yesterday who is doing the official reports. He is doing a marvelous job but there is a great lag in reporting because of the several eyes that need to see and emend the final product each day. So your 'up to the minute' sources or much appreciated.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, let's hope the GA doesn't ban such live reporting. I do suppose if they ever go into executive session they would tell everyone to log off.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, I jokingly told Pastor King that's it's a good thing we have a 'gossip-monger' on the floor with a wireless to keep us posted. He grabbed at my throat and demanded to know his name. It was all in fun but I guess it could get touchy should they go to exec session.


----------



## AdamM (Jun 26, 2006)

Just an observation, but it appears that in both the PCA and OPC the actual number of elders who embrace the NPP/FV paradigm is thankfully still very small. It goes toward confirming an opinion that I have had for a while now that the FV resonates mainly within a very narrow audience with a shared set of past experiences and concerns.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> Just an observation, but it appears that in both the PCA and OPC the actual number of elders who embrace the NPP/FV paradigm is thankfully still very small. It goes toward confirming an opinion that I have had for a while now that the FV resonates mainly within a very narrow audience with a shared set of past experiences and concerns.


... and internet access. Some have observed that FV it seems has spread as much as it has via Internet rather than formal publication. NPP probably has picked up steam via the Internet as well though it predates it surely. Or am I over stating the importance of the Internet chatter?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 26, 2006)

You are not over stating the importance of internet chatter. The irony here is that internet chatter is important because it is not important. The internet is able to take the obscure and inconsequential elements of a discussion and inflate the importance of those elements simply by broadcasting to a large audience. Now you add the armchair and hobbyist theologs who will jump behind their favorite pastor or personality and support things they haven't the knowledge or experience to judge and you have a real movement. 

I'm glad Matthew has taken a hard stance against debating FV here on the PB for that very reason. We may be true lovers of orthodox and debate but we are not the ones to be taking sides yet. The commissioners of the PCA and OPC will make discissions that will effect ordinations, professorships, the history of the church and real lives.

We may think we are 'important' enough to debate these issues but we simply contribute to 'chatter' which helps nobody and forms a hinderance like a smoke screen that the commissioners must try to see through.

I do hope you will continue your updates but we all must understand that they are for informational purposes only. Everyone put your swords away... for now.


----------



## Dan.... (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Well, let's hope the GA doesn't ban such live reporting. I do suppose if they ever go into executive session they would tell everyone to log off.



Also note that it is a public meeting. It takes place in a sizable auditorium. The commissioners are all up on the stage and the audience seating is open to whoever wants to attend.

I was there on Saturday morning for 3 hours. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It made me even more happy to be a member of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church.


----------



## DTK (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Thank you so much Chris for these updates. I was speaking to Pastor David King yesterday who is doing the official reports. He is doing a marvelous job but there is a great lag in reporting because of the several eyes that need to see and emend the final product each day. So your 'up to the minute' sources or much appreciated.


In the event anyone might be wondering, the dear OPC pastor referenced above should not be confused with yours truly. We are two different men.

DTK


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 26, 2006)

"David King", a name that the Lord seems to have reserved for two notable servants of great integrity. Yes the reporter for the OPC GA is my own pastor, David W. King.


----------



## kceaster (Jun 26, 2006)

*Dan...*



> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> ...



I wish I had known you were there. I was there, too, though we stayed through lunch to the afternoon recess. I enjoyed myself immensely, though I wish we would have hooked up. Perhaps some other time.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## BJClark (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't understand the entire debate, but I do know our pastor said they are trying to kill the dragon at the neck, and make sure this heresy isn't brought into our churches.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll try to post anything as soon as our "informants" issue any word that the report has come back to the floor. Of course, if anyone else either via the OPC forum or some other source gets any info, feel free to post it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 26, 2006)

> The commissioners of the PCA and OPC will make discissions that will effect ordinations, professorships, the history of the church and real lives.



This is a heartily true statement. That is why the RPCGA killed the FV heresy over a year ago in our own denomination.

It will be interesting to see what God's will is as "decreed" for these denominations and the FV.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 27, 2006)

Several posts. Essentially the business over the Justification Report is done. Nothing was officially adopted by the Assembly, which would have been the strongest action; but there are those who can better explain why that was not the best action, or even likely by the Assembly (which rarely if at all adopts study reports such as this).


> --- In [email protected], "Hob Newton" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> we're in the middle of the discussion right now...motion is basically to
> commend (not recommend) for study...am sure more details will be given later
> ...


----------

